# Medical Exam- Hep B



## JoyceY320

Hi all,

I have a healthy Hepatitis B with antibody from not being extremely contagious. (Means I will be less likely to infect someone.) I want to get a family visa in Dubai. How will this effect the family visa in any way? I also know about the 6 categories due to information I read in the form. If I am not working will this help the family visa in anyway? Will they be any loop hole around this since I have a healthy hepatitis B?


----------



## Chocoholic

How would you get a visa/residency if you're not working? Sponsorship is provided by an employer. They don't deport people with Hep B anymore, bit it's still hit and miss.


----------



## JoyceY320

Chocoholic said:


> How would you get a visa/residency if you're not working? Sponsorship is provided by an employer. They don't deport people with Hep B anymore, bit it's still hit and miss.


Failed to mention*

I will be moving with my husband whom will be working and sponsoring me with a family visa (once his employment/residency visa is processed). My concern is the Hep B in the medical requirements.

it does seem hit or miss, even thought the requirements from many online sources indicated Hep B is a deport-able disease, also confirmed by my husband's employer. But nothing indicates what condition/type of Hep B, as mine is healthy. It could be a "go" but also a very high risk I would be taking. 

thank you!


----------



## Chocoholic

I would 'think' it largely depends who you speak to. It might well be a company policy, not a UAE one. The rules changed in 2010, to say that people with Hep B would not be deported, but offered treatment for it instead.

Sadly if it's the company policy, there's little you can do about it.

I found this: UAE residents exempt from some blood tests | GulfNews.com


----------



## killerbee82

*Hepatitis*

They don't test for hepatitis b anymore you will be ok only the 6 categories are going to be tested 

Other than that 

HIV leprosy and tb only




JoyceY320 said:


> Failed to mention*
> 
> I will be moving with my husband whom will be working and sponsoring me with a family visa (once his employment/residency visa is processed). My concern is the Hep B in the medical requirements.
> 
> it does seem hit or miss, even thought the requirements from many online sources indicated Hep B is a deport-able disease, also confirmed by my husband's employer. But nothing indicates what condition/type of Hep B, as mine is healthy. It could be a "go" but also a very high risk I would be taking.
> 
> thank you!


----------



## Togaflex

What are the six categories?


----------



## killerbee82

barbers, beauticians, food handlers, health club workers, housemaids, kindergarten supervisors, nannies, nursery supervisors.


----------



## Togaflex

killerbee82 said:


> barbers, beauticians, food handlers, health club workers, housemaids, kindergarten supervisors, nannies, nursery supervisors.



Oh I see so as an exec level office worker for a oil trader I won't be tested and neither will my woe who is basically the same? 

No biggie, I'm clean and healthy, just not big on needles lol


----------



## fcjb1970

Togaflex said:


> No biggie, I'm clean and healthy, just not big on needles lol


Everyone has a medical with blood draw in order to get a visa.


----------



## laxman

hello i was in dubai in october 2010 were applying for a employment visa in sales field , in medical test i came to know that i am a hepatitis b positive and get a notice that i have to leave country within 15-days they put ban or somthing also , now i need a help please someone help me to know how can i enter in dubai on a visit visa ? as i get baned in 2010 after that didnt applied for any visa.


----------



## laxman

*hepatitis b and dubai visa rules*

hello everyone ,. i was in dubai 2010 were applying for a employment visa in medical test i came to know i am a hepatitis b positive so get a notice to leave country within 15days , nowi need someone help to inform me what is the rules now for apply a visit visa or any i get baned that time how to remove that ban where and how to apply a visit visa? will they allowe me for it?


----------



## lovinho

Hello I am HbsAg positive and i have just got a job as a SALES ASSOCIATE IN A CLOTHING COMPANY.
please can anyone tell me if hep B is still deportation disease ?, and i don't if i fall under the six category of worker. is this law still effective in 2014?


----------



## pelinbahar

*hepatitis b*



JoyceY320 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a healthy Hepatitis B with antibody from not being extremely contagious. (Means I will be less likely to infect someone.) I want to get a family visa in Dubai. How will this effect the family visa in any way? I also know about the 6 categories due to information I read in the form. If I am not working will this help the family visa in anyway? Will they be any loop hole around this since I have a healthy hepatitis B?


Dear all, and joyce,
My husband works in China and has 1 year residency. I am planning to apply for family s-1 visa which I think requires a medical check. i am hep b + and been deported from dubai last year for this reason. It was worst experience of my life and now i am very worried that china will do the same. Please somebody tell me that hepatitis b is not checked!
Thanks for any response


----------



## BedouGirl

pelinbahar said:


> Dear all, and joyce, My husband works in China and has 1 year residency. I am planning to apply for family s-1 visa which I think requires a medical check. i am hep b + and been deported from dubai last year for this reason. It was worst experience of my life and now i am very worried that china will do the same. Please somebody tell me that hepatitis b is not checked! Thanks for any response


Sorry to hear about your situation. Have you tried asking this question on the forum covering China?


----------



## Yunex

Hello Guys!
I'm new to this forum but I have been reading posts in here since last year before I came to Dubai!

I wanted to let you know that I am a Hep B (HBSag+) and Thank God I got my residence visa last week!

I'm telling everyone in here to come to Dubai as the rules have been relaxed. 
Hep B is only tested in 6 categories of jobs like food handlers, salon workers, medical, etc. 

When applying a job also choose the company. Your company has to be outside of those category too. 
Example: being an operator in a hotel, you will be tested with hep b! Why? Because hotels has restaurants and even your job is not in the restaurant as long as you are working in the hotel you will still be tested. 

Also make sure that you dont apply to any company that is medical-related like insurance companies. Even if you are a call center or a messenger in an insurance company you will still get tested with hep b!

I hope this helps everyone who dreamed of getting a better future in The UAE but still afraid of trying!

God Has not forgotten us! We have a place in this world and The UAE has finally understood that what we have is not a threat to its people. 


God Bless you all and see you here in The UAE Inshallah! ??????


----------



## prettyfairy27

Yunex said:


> Hello Guys!
> I'm new to this forum but I have been reading posts in here since last year before I came to Dubai!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I am a Hep B (HBSag+) and Thank God I got my residence visa last week!
> 
> I'm telling everyone in here to come to Dubai as the rules have been relaxed.
> Hep B is only tested in 6 categories of jobs like food handlers, salon workers, medical, etc.
> 
> When applying a job also choose the company. Your company has to be outside of those category too.
> Example: being an operator in a hotel, you will be tested with hep b! Why? Because hotels has restaurants and even your job is not in the restaurant as long as you are working in the hotel you will still be tested.
> 
> Also make sure that you dont apply to any company that is medical-related like insurance companies. Even if you are a call center or a messenger in an insurance company you will still get tested with hep b!
> 
> I hope this helps everyone who dreamed of getting a better future in The UAE but still afraid of trying!
> 
> God Has not forgotten us! We have a place in this world and The UAE has finally understood that what we have is not a threat to its people.
> 
> 
> God Bless you all and see you here in The UAE Inshallah! ??????



Hi @YUNEX!

Thanks for this very helpful reply.  Glad to know that you got yor residence visa last week! 
I'm currently here in UAE and planning to apply in an oil and gas and marine industries for telesales position. I'm still in doubt but I want to still give it a try. I am also HBV positive. Is there any way that I can contact you personally? I just have so many questions, please? 

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

prettyfairy27 said:


> Hi @YUNEX! Thanks for this very helpful reply.  Glad to know that you got yor residence visa last week!  I'm currently here in UAE and planning to apply in an oil and gas and marine industries for telesales position. I'm still in doubt but I want to still give it a try. I am also HBV positive. Is there any way that I can contact you personally? I just have so many questions, please? Thanks!


A reminder to use the PM facility for personal exchanges. You need to make five posts to access it.


----------



## prettyfairy27

@bedouGirl, thanks for that reminder


----------



## prettyfairy27

lovinho said:


> Hello I am HbsAg positive and i have just got a job as a SALES ASSOCIATE IN A CLOTHING COMPANY.
> please can anyone tell me if hep B is still deportation disease ?, and i don't if i fall under the six category of worker. is this law still effective in 2014?


hello, i think sales associate in a clothing company is safe  and based on what i read on blogs the law still applies in 6 categories. hope this helps! God bless.


----------



## prettyfairy27

Hi All,

Please share ur experience about being HBV+.. And is the law also applies in Abu Dhabi? thanks.


----------



## prettyfairy27

BedouGirl said:


> prettyfairy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @YUNEX! Thanks for this very helpful reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you got yor residence visa last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently here in UAE and planning to apply in an oil and gas and marine industries for telesales position. I'm still in doubt but I want to still give it a try. I am also HBV positive. Is there any way that I can contact you personally? I just have so many questions, please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder to use the PM facility for personal exchanges. You need to make five posts to access it.
Click to expand...

 @bedougirl, do we also need 5 post to receive PMs? i tried to send PM to Yunex but seems he wasn't able to receive PMs.


----------



## BedouGirl

prettyfairy27 said:


> @bedougirl, do we also need 5 post to receive PMs? i tried to send PM to Yunex but seems he wasn't able to receive PMs.


Yes


----------



## khalid2000

*Question on Hep B*

I need help also. I am a University Professor just hired by one of the Universities in Abu Dhabi and have completed all formalities and a ticket was issued for me to come. However, I am presently on hep B treatment. Though mine is not contagious and I have a certificate of medical fitness from my doctor. However, I want to know if I should go or not. I dont want to get there and be deported.


----------



## Vienkong

*Yunex*

Yunex how to contact you or email you... thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Vienkong said:


> Yunex how to contact you or email you... thanks


Yunex last logged onto this forum nearly two years ago (12/7/15) - so you are not likely to get a reply.


----------



## Vienkong

*reply @ YUNEX*



Stevesolar said:


> Yunex last logged onto this forum nearly two years ago (12/7/15) - so you are not likely to get a reply.


@Stevesolar 

hELLO sir how to contact YUNEX hoping someone can help me... thanks


----------

